# slot car Johnnys site is down?



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I log into SCJ place and get a HUGE page full of this.

Makes it hard to buy stuff.



ar, vintage, old school, collector, conventions, slot-a-holic, Johnny Lightning, JLTO, auto world, AW, Round 2, Playing Mantis, PM, JL, Auto World, AW, Autoworld, White Thunder, White Lightning, W/L, AFXtras, russkit, revell, cox, monogram, eldon, strombecker, pactra, lexan, dynamic, faller, model motoring, AMT, weight pan, silicone tires,"> <HEAD> <TITLE>SLOT CAR JOHNNIE'S</TITLE> </HEAD> <TITLE>SLOT CAR JOHNNIE'S</TITLE><BR> </HEAD> <BODY TEXT="#000000" BACKGROUND="CheckeredBackground.jpg" bgProperties=fixed><BR><BR> <P> <P> <CENTER><P><IMG SRC="large_Round_SCJ.JPG"></A></TABLE></P><BR></CENTER> <P> <P> </marquee BEHAVIOR="scroll" scrolldelay="0" width="95%"><CENTER><P><FONT COLOR= red><FONT SIZE=8><B><I>Welcome to 2012, lets race!! <BR></marquee></TABLE></CENTER></font color> <BR></scroll> <HR></P></CENTER> <P><font size=8> <P> <P> <CENTER><IMG SRC="truckand2pups.JPG" ALT="SCJ Lmited Edition Pup Trailers!"></CENTER> <P> <P> <center><I><B>Looking for something you don't see, call or e-mail us.<P>Monday ~ Friday, 6pm to 10pm EST.</B></font></CENTER> <BR> <center><BR><font size=6>Happy Motoring!<BR><BR></font size> <BR><BR></CENTER> </font size> <P> <center></FONT></FONT><IMG SRC="controller.gif" ALT="Russkit Controller"><LEFT><B><I><U><FONT COLOR="#FF0000"><FONT SIZE=8> HO Chassis </B></I></U></FONT SIZE><IMG SRC="controller.gif" ALT="Russkit Controller"><RIGHT><BR> </FONT></FONT></U></I><FONT COLOR="#000000"><FONT SIZE=5><BR></center> <BR><BR></B></I></U> <a class="image" title=" " href="http://wowway.com/~cordi/Tjet.JPG"> <font size="2"> <img class="thumbimage" height="100" alt="Aurora Thunderjet 500 Chassis." src="http://wowway.com/~cordi/Tjet.JPG" width="150" border="0"></font></a><font size="2"> </font> <P> Aurora Thunderjet 500


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I just went there. It worked just fine.
http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/
hojoe


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

try a different browser. I had the same problem


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I get the same as Joez? I'm using Firefox!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Must be a web snafu, even if he did ever pull the plug; he'd tell us right up front.

Popped right up with either IE or Firefox!

Must be that knob and tube powered unit Joez is using.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Try explorer, it works fine for me


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

works fine on google chrome for me.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

kiwidave said:


> I get the same as Joez? I'm using Firefox!


i get the same thing, must have got a bug.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I got HTML code on Firefox, but it worked on Chrome. I don't think it's a bug. It's prolly just one little part of the script that's not being read correctly.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We are still up and running......no idea what firefox changed, but it sure doesn't like our site now! Will need to correct, but not sure what they changed, I do know I still write all my own .htmll, "Tjet style"..............maybe it's time to invest in a web page writter w/ shopping cart.

Anyone know of a good one?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*HTML tag*



SCJ said:


> We are still up and running......no idea what firefox changed, but it sure doesn't like our site now! Will need to correct, but not sure what they changed, I do know I still write all my own .htmll, "Tjet style"..............maybe it's time to invest in a web page writter w/ shopping cart.
> 
> Anyone know of a good one?
> 
> ...


Just doing a quick look at the source code for the page and I think the beginning <HTML> tag is missing. Some browsers will overlook this and display the page anyway, others will display the actual HTML code which is what is displaying when using Firefox.

If you add <html> as the first line on the page and then make sure your last tag on the page is </html> I think you will find that Firefox will work as expected.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

tasman said:


> Just doing a quick look at the source code for the page and I think the beginning <HTML> tag is missing. Some browsers will overlook this and display the page anyway, others will display the actual HTML code which is what is displaying when using Firefox.
> 
> If you add <html> as the first line on the page and then make sure your last tag on the page is </html> I think you will find that Firefox will work as expected.


I think that taz may have hit it on the head. I used to write my own code too, for my websites, and just one little mistake like a misplaced letter or punctuation mark will make the whole page appear goofy looking! Good find taz!! pig


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I mentioned that it seemed to be missing the starting <HTML> tag in a reply about the website back around the end of June. Oh well, like tasman said just add the tag(s) and you should be all good. :freak:


----------

